# Wanted Fairburn sykes fighting knife



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Bit of a long shot .

Looking for a Fairburn Sykes fighting knife AKA Commando knife . Must be WW2 issue .

Just thought i would ask as i know there are several collectors of militaria on the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Bit of a long shot .
> 
> Looking for a Fairburn Sykes fighting knife AKA Commando knife . Must be WW2 issue .
> 
> Just thought i would ask as i know there are several collectors of militaria on the forum :thumbsup:


 There's 3 versions main mate. Pattern 1, 2 and 3.
I've sold mine, but price wise you are looking at P1 = £1000+ P2 = £300 - £500 and P3 = £80 - £150.

Let me know which version you are looking for and I'll try and hook you up.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

The first pattern a more than i could justify spending , am i correct that second pattern were WW2 issue ?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

All 3 were, but as with other things during the war, cheaper and faster was needed, so the quality went down
With pattern 3, all war time knives have a number on the pommel, 1, 2, 3 or 4. This indicates the factory they were made, and after the war, the molds were destroyed .
So you can guarantee war production with the numbers showing. Reproductions do not have the numbers.

Patterns 1 and 2 are faked though.

A chap I've bought some M3's off has this 2nd pattern, bit of a special one to.










A very good example of the WW2 Ribbed and Beaded fighting knife, this one is complete with a flat style sheath the same as can be seen on page 129 plate 9.6 of Ron Flooks Fairbairn Sykes Fighting Knives. £425 plus £5 UK shipping. UK and EU only.

But he's now got it up for £370


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

This one's a 3rd pattern *reproduction* worth about £30-40 http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/taylors-auction-rooms/catalogue-id-srtay10043/lot-ecc7ff0f-8c5c-4f07-b572-a5d100a6c15f

This one looks right to me, though I'd like to see the number on the pommel http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/holloways-auctioneers/catalogue-id-srhol10039/lot-f1bd3322-bbc9-400d-80a8-a5d300efcefc

The other tell is the scabbard. The post war ones have a wider piece of elastic. With this scabbard you can see where the thin piece of elastic was.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a go to mate who's got a few for sale. He is the knowledge when it comes to FS's and British bayonets.
Ivan Gamsby has these for sale, if you wanted to PM me your email addy I'll put you in touch.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Those things look crazy ... but I do get their value and collection interest..

I wish I knew more on that subject, my father used to collect shotguns and knifes and has a broad knowledge on them...

Good luck finding what your looking for.

Q.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Massive thanks for all the input guys :thumbsup: think i will do my homework a little more , what started it was one of my mates at infants school in the late 1970s took his grandads FS knife into school to do a show and tell !!! how things change eh ? imagine it now ! . One came up at auction a few months back , Amersham auctions i think but i dropped out of the bidding at about £180 , to be honest i did not know enough about them to be sure about its value .


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Massive thanks for all the input guys :thumbsup: think i will do my homework a little more , what started it was one of my mates at infants school in the late 1970s took his grandads FS knife into school to do a show and tell !!! how things change eh ? imagine it now ! . One came up at auction a few months back , Amersham auctions i think but i dropped out of the bidding at about £180 , to be honest i did not know enough about them to be sure about its value .


 If you are on facebook, join this group - Bayonets, Swords and Knives UK https://www.facebook.com/groups/bayonets.uk/

Great admin on there, always willing to help and makes sure nobody pays over the odds.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Massive thanks for all the input guys :thumbsup: think i will do my homework a little more , what started it was one of my mates at infants school in the late 1970s took his grandads FS knife into school to do a show and tell !!! how things change eh ? imagine it now ! . One came up at auction a few months back , Amersham auctions i think but i dropped out of the bidding at about £180 , to be honest i did not know enough about them to be sure about its value .


 Did you ever buy one?


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

I am going to a couple of auctions in the next few weeks or so where FS knives usually surface so fingers crossed a decent one will come up for sale , one did surface locally but was a bit of a mongrel so i passed it by , not in a massive hurry so happy to wait :laugh:


----------

